# Filtration for 75G



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have an EHEIM 2215 on this tank, and a temporary AC70 "hang on front" filter, because I can't fit any HOBs between the tank and the wall. Should have thought about that space issue before I filled the tank, eh? I am thinking of buying an EHEIM 2217 and running the 2215 and 2217 in tandem on this tank.

Anyone got any alternative advice? I have only ever bought EHEIM-brand cannisters. ALl my tanks run Eheim cannister or AC HOBs. Since HOBs are out here, I suppose if I could get a cheap deal on a reasonable cannister to be a "second" to my 2215, I could try that.

W


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I would get another 2217........I wouldnt trust the filtration of just 1 2215 on that tank.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Is it a planted tank?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Nope. It's an african cichlid tank (malawi mbuna, including yellow labs).

I am leaning towards the 2217. The 2215's flow is pathetic for a 75g.

W


----------

